# April in Paris



## aliaks (Jul 4, 2008)

just wanted to share some shots i took in april in paris


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice photos! I won't comment on the b&w ones because I think all b&w look good, so it's not fair to you if I do 

I liked the color ones. the one with the bicycle and the lady I like a lot, but I think it could have been better without the lady looking at the camera.

and the bottom. Who can resists two pretty girls in skirts?


----------



## pm63 (Jul 4, 2008)

These are absolutely fantastic! The woman on the bike as well as the bird by the lampost are amazing - great capture on the later. 

I'm also into the second and last ones - good job on capturing the woman's expression. Well done.

Edit: I would also like to say that you have the best avatar in the world and that I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## danir (Jul 4, 2008)

I like them all, but 5 and 6 (you should number them) are outstanding.

Dani.


----------



## invisible (Jul 4, 2008)

Cool set. Numbers 1 and 5 are my choices here.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 5, 2008)

Belles photographies!  Vous etes tres bon et tres doue!  Merci beaucoup!

My favorite is the last one.  Women are by far my favorite subject in photography, and this shot shows them at their very best: beautiful, care-free, and naturally happy.  I have a feeling if I went to Paris I'd never want to leave if this photo is representative of all femmes Francais.

Number five has some amazingly good lines in it.  Number four makes me a bit curious.  Is that a midget, and if so, was this shot posed or did she naturally walk in scene?  There's nothing wrong with shorter people, but the subject's uniqueness does make her the focal point for me.


----------



## abraxas (Jul 5, 2008)

1 & 5 are most striking to me also. Very good job. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## bigalbest (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow, these are some really great photos, I like them all.


----------



## rjackjames (Jul 6, 2008)

Stunning Photographs....I like them all......great work!! What camera equipment did u use?


----------



## aliaks (Jul 9, 2008)

THANKS, GUYS, FOR ALL KIND WORDS ABOUT THESE PHOTOGRAPHS!! 

Some comments on your comments: 

- all shots are street photography (no posed ones) taken with Nikon D70 18-70mm 1:3.5-4.5
- the midget-lady on the forth image did naturally walk in the scene and dropped the mail into a mailbox... it was a "blessed" shot... I was taking a photograph of a blue door when I saw her coming...  
- the pretty girls in skirts are from Italy -talked to them  but anyway, Senor Hound, go to Paris  
- I love Coca-Cola  BTW this is an old slogan of Coca-Cola


----------



## aliaks (Jul 10, 2008)

one shot - three pieces - three lives


----------



## ernie (Jul 10, 2008)

awesome, awesome shots. slight red tone (or sepia, whatever) in the first one works very good. fifth one is just amazing.
about that last one: i very much like the idea but i'm no fan of the harsh red and blue colors.



Senor Hound said:


> There's nothing wrong with shorter people


----------



## aliaks (Jul 11, 2008)

thanks, ernie! 
red and blue colors are for french flag


----------



## ernie (Jul 11, 2008)

ah, hadn't noticed that connection yet. still think they're too bright though.

from where did you take that skyline view picture btw?


----------



## aliaks (Jul 11, 2008)

- "blue sky" shot from a bridge at the louvre
- "triumph arch" from eiffel tower
- "bird" from basilique (montmartre)


----------



## Atreus (Jul 11, 2008)

1.3.5.  those are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 11, 2008)

These are all very nice; #6 I like the color tones and concept, but I am unhappy with tall man with his back to camera at the center of the frame, my eyes are being drawn to the back of his head


----------



## aliaks (Jul 11, 2008)

THANKS, GUYS!




Jeff Canes said:


> These are all very nice; #6 I like the color tones and concept, but I am *unhappy with tall man with his back to camera *at the center of the frame, my eyes are being drawn to the back of his head


   --- i agree. but... that's a half second candid shot. i couldnt ask that man to disappear or move


----------

